# So much history



## frank raud (Oct 21, 2017)

Joe Corley

This is a picture of 3 generations of kickboxers. Jeff Smith, the original light heavyweight PKA champion, Jean-Yves Theriault and Benoit Ladouceur, current champion.


----------

